# Suche jemanden zum Werben



## SniperTrio (28. September 2016)

_Sehr geehrte Community,_
 
_*Mein name ist Marek, bin 22 Jahre alt und arbeite als IT-System-Kaufmann im PC Fachhandel in der nähe Stuttgart.
Ich bin ständig auf der Suche nach leuten, die lust haben sich von mir werben zu lassen !
Momentan spiele ich nur auf der Allianz seite und habe meinen Hauptsitz auf Mal'Ganis.
Wäre bereit Horde oder Allianz zu spielen richte mich da nach euch.*_
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
Falls du Interesse daran haben solltest mit mir zu spielen, wäre es von Vorteil wenn wir auf einer der drei folgenden Realms spielen würden: Mal'Ganis, Echsenkessel oder Taerar.
Natürlich können wir auch einen anderen Realm nehmen, hingegen könnt Ihr dann nicht von meinen Belohnungen profitieren !
DU kannst selbst entscheiden wieviel Charaktere wir leveln !
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
*Was ich biete:
 
- Für jeden Charakter wo lvl. 100 erreicht 20k gold.
- Zeit u. Geduld um dir falls du Anfäger bist dir alles Schritt für Schritt beizubringen.
- Charaktere zusammen auf lvl. 110 leveln.
 
Wichtig:
 
Nach dem ersten Charakter wo lvl. 100 erreicht könnt Ihr euch eine der folgenden Prämien aussuchen:
 
- Legion (Key zum aktivieren).
- 25&#8364; Amazon Gutschein.
- 2 Monate WoW Spielzeit.
- 30&#8364; PayPal Guthaben.
- 30&#8364; Skrill Guthaben.
 
 
 
Ab level 110:
 
- Mythic/Mythic+ Boost dass du schnellstmöglichst Raidequipment erreichst.
- Raid Boost (NHC/HC) somit erreichst du auf schnellstem wege gutes Equip falls Ich was droppen sollte kannst du es haben.
- Wenn du gutes Benehmen hast und lernbereit bist kann ich dir einen Platz in meinem Stammraid organisieren.*
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
*Was solltet Ihr mitbringen:
 
- Ihr müsst euch selbst eine Battlechest besorgen.
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
Habe ich euer Interesse geweckt und Ihr wollt mit mir zusammen Charakter/e leveln dann benutze folgende möglichkeiten um mich zu erreichen:
 
- Skype: blacksnack16
- Hier via. PN
- via Battletag.: GanjaEule#21428
 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 
Meine Onlinezeiten:
 
- MO-DO: 19/20Uhr bis 2Uhr in der Früh.
- FR: 19/20Uhr bis 4Uhr in der Früh.
- SA-SO: 10/12Uhr bis 4Uhr in der Früh.*


----------



## SniperTrio (11. Oktober 2016)

Suche immernoch !


----------



## SniperTrio (23. Oktober 2016)

Immernoch am Suchen


----------



## Bl0od0r3 (26. Oktober 2016)

Hey, Ich habe großes Interesse an daran. Ich adde dich im BNet Client.

Bl0od0r3#2113 ist mein Account-Name dort.

 

Dienstag und Mittwoch kann es sein das ich ab und an erst ab 20:30 on bin und Sonntag auch erst Nachmittags wegen Fussball. Der Rest sollte sehr gut machbar sein zeitlich.

 

MfG


----------

